# New Breaking Bad Fix



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok watched the full 5 series on Net Flicks in 5 weeks  it was fantastic buzz and loved it, problem know I need my next series fix something similar and as good , suggestions welcome. dexter on list if any good


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

:lol:

I have just done exactly the same thing! Well got my money's worth out of Netflix! I loved Breaking Bad and felt bereft after it had finished!! 

Dexter is awesome... Although I haven't watched the final series yet. Waiting for it to be shown on Netflix in the New Year.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I started a few weeks ago. I'm up to about episode 10 of series 3.
I can't wait for him to go properly nutty


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

torkertony said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have just done exactly the same thing! Well got my money's worth out of Netflix! I loved Breaking Bad and felt bereft after it had finished!!
> 
> Dexter is awesome... Although I haven't watched the final series yet. Waiting for it to be shown on Netflix in the New Year.


Glad it's not just me is the 5 series of breaking bad the last one, or is the DVD called the final series extra ? I will have to start watching Dexter , what's it about?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I started a few weeks ago. I'm up to about episode 10 of series 3.
> I can't wait for him to go properly nutty


Wow so you are no hocked yet 3 weeks and watched it all :lol:
Never usually watch a lot of TV so this must have been good, by the way he does not go nuts just controlled and amazing


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Glad it's not just me is the 5 series of breaking bad the last one, or is the DVD called the final series extra ? I will have to start watching Dexter , what's it about?


I'm not sure what extras are on the DVD but the end as you saw it on Netflix is all there is. I'm trying not to give anything away for those who are working their way through it!!

Dexter was my fave series to date until I started on Breaking Bad! So it's well worth getting into ! In short, it's about a forensics expert who works for Miami Police and is a serial killer... But only knocks off 'people who deserve it.... (ie. other serial killers). It an easy watch too and in my opinion, very well thought out and well written.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

torkertony said:


> I'm not sure what extras are on the DVD but the end as you saw it on Netflix is all there is. I'm trying not to give anything away for those who are working their way through it!!
> 
> Dexter was my fave series to date until I started on Breaking Bad! So it's well worth getting into ! In short, it's about a forensics expert who works for Miami Police and is a serial killer... But only knocks off 'people who deserve it.... (ie. other serial killers). It an easy watch too and in my opinion, very well thought out and well written.


Thanks that will save getting DVD , I will start Dexter , but I just hope another BB is out soon best I've watched by a mile


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dexter is brilliant ive just finished it myself. 

Another brilliant show that you might enjoy is The Wire if youve not seen it.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Burn Notice
The Corner (miniseries which laid the foundation for The Wire)
The Wire
Boardwalk Empire
Oz 
X Files
Braquo
Homeland
The Shield
Dexter
The Sopranos
Vikings
GoT
Supernatural
Stargate SG-1
Battlestar Galactica
Farscape
Lexx
Red Dwarf
Babylon 5
Firefly
Life (2007)
Homicide


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that would keep me busy thanks for suggestions


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

No worries. Couple others I forgot: Banshee and Californication.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

****ting!

http://www.couchtuner.eu

Knock yourself out.

The newsroom and Hannibal have been a couple of my recent favorites,


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Definitely dexter mate, sad to see the last series...best series I've watched. Also American horror story is brilliant


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

East bound and down

Iv never watched dexter, I could nt get away with him in 6 feet under


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Decided I HAD to finish it tonight, so just have :thumb:

Alternate ending made me LOL :lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I am halfway through season 2 of BB and love it so far. It's just finding the time to watch it as I like to do a few episodes in one sitting.

Dexter is awesome and a must see. My next one after BB will be Weeds, looks quite good.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Decided I HAD to finish it tonight, so just have :thumb:
> 
> Alternate ending made me LOL :lol:


I didn't realise there was an alternate ending, so cheers for that. :thumb:
Was pretty funny. :lol:

OP you have to watch Dexter, is so good.
Fringe I thought very good also.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm right at the end of bb now, great series. Before that I watched 24 start to finish. Netflix is well worth the money it costs.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've started to watch Revolution. I quite like it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.qwertee.com/

^this link will only make sence on 3rd & 4th of december.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Finished it yesterday. I'm now suffering from PBBB (Post Breaking Bad Blues)! I was like this after watching The Wire. I guess I now know exactly how it must feel to have a major organ removed from your body? Or perhaps like when people have a limb amputated, but can still feel it?

Going to be watching the alternative ending tomorrow.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Finished it yesterday. I'm now suffering from PBBB (Post Breaking Bad Blues)


Just bought The Shield box set as a possible cure...


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Just drink to much alcohol at Christmas, you should then trip up on the presents/dogs/kids and bang you head on the corner of the table.

With luck you should forget all about Breaking Bad.




... you may also forget who you are and all that but meh.


----------

